# Who looks the best?



## winger

*Who look the best?*​
Sergio Oliva9713.55%Dorian Yates25535.61%Arnold Schwartzenegger27137.85%Ronnie Coleman9312.99%


----------



## winger

Sergio Oliva, Dorian Yates, Arnold Schwartzenegger, and Ronnie Coleman.


----------



## winger

I kinda like Dorian my self. On his last Olympia it did look like somone hit him with an ugly stick


----------



## hackskii

Man, dorian looks good.

Ronnies legs look massive, like 5" bigger than Dorian's.

I will vote for dorian for some reason!


----------



## winger

Who ever has the smallest head wins.....................lol


----------



## liftheavy61

besides the legs,its gotta be arnold


----------



## Greyphantom

Dorian all the way... althought there was a couple of pics from a couple of years earlier than that one where he looked beyond awesome... Arnold 2nd then Sergio and personally I dont think Ronnies physique should be on the same platform... it used to be pretty good but he has gone too far in the size stakes and lost some condition (eg look at his legs compared to the others... sure they are big but not very defined)...


----------



## Guest

i fail to see why anyone even thinkks arnol is in the same leauge anymore. by todays standards, he is not good enough to even enter Olympia, let alone win it. now i know what your thinking, at least arnold resembled a human, not like todays mass monsters, but hats not what BBing has evolved to become. is about size now, everything else comes last.

yes he was one of the best of his time. but he hasn't got **** on coleman, jackson, yates, ruhl etc. hacksii is right, his legs are tiny.

if i were to pick one guy form arnols era it would be Frank Zane. he always looked better than arnold imo. though i like Sergio too.

my order:

1. Coleman

2. Yates

3. Oliva

4. Arnold

any thoughts on this guys?


----------



## fits

I like Arnold and then Oliver!

It may be what BB is all about now but i think Arnolds body is fa better looking and in proportion!!! Yates legs look ridiculous imo.

Saying that you HAVE to admire the effort it must have taken to get to that stage,but I think BB is more than about being as big as you can get! Just my opinion though!


----------



## BSF James

I think if Arnold was a pro bodybuilder today instead of the 70s he would still be Mr O. He would do whatever necessary to get there. In the 70s the physique he had was enough to dominate bodybuilding. If the competition had been higher he would have just pushed himself that much further and used more drugs. Arnolds mindset made him #1 in bodybuilding, just as he's achieved every other thing he set his mind to.

Arnold gets my vote - better than sergio (who was great though), and I dont like the physiques of Ronnie and Dorian. I dont think Arnold looks out of his league next to Ronnie and Dorian, and given that they have an extra 20 years or so of advances in bodybuilding, drugs etc.. I'd say thats pretty damn good. Whilst out of the four Ronnie would 'win' a pro contest, the question is 'who looks best' so I have to say Arnold does.


----------



## Cheater2K

Im votein for Arnie and coleman


----------



## Biker

dorian is IMHO the man


----------



## Guest

to an extent i agree. i am not trying to be bias over the mass monsters for any reaosn other than they are the best BBers.

personally, most BBers from the 50's onwards look terrible imo. arnold, coleman etc are not a picture of health and strength in my eyes. they look like freaks. its actually disgusting and hard to look at sometimes. i much prefer the off-seaonBBer/PLer look.

in terms of personal preference then i suppose Oliva wins for me, becasue he is the smallest and most resembles what i can relate to.

also, the last time arnold won it (1980??) he was waaaaay off the pace. it was deffo fixed. which leads me to my next point:

arnold, like ALL elite athletes (including BBers) have the same mindset. do you see the expressions on the faces of those who don't come #1. i watched the olympics mens gymnastics yesterday, the look on the guys face when he doesn't get gold was shocking. out of 6 billion people, he can only be beaten by 1, and that wasn't good enough to make him smile. he was disgraced with himself. you could see the frustraion with being the second best in the whole sodding universe. that aplies to BB even more so. few people have heard of coleman as it is. fewer still have heard of cutler, ruhll etc. they all have the same desire to win. saying that arnold wanted it more than anyone else and thats why he won it is not fair to him, and all the others imo.

but that wasn't the question.

the question was who looks best? i am taking that to mean, who is the best BB?

otherwise everyone would have different answers as everyone prefers something different.

with that in mind, there is no question, Ronnie Coleman is the best BBer in history. he is the biggest by far. he is as ripped and as vascular as any of his peers and for any tiny flaws he has in symetry he more than makes up for in posedowns. arnold for example was terrible at lat spread compared and "suction" compared to the likes of zane. he just used to "double biceps" every time zane flared his lats and sucked his belly back through his spine.

thoughts again?

lastly, the point about ronnies and yates's legs, they have massive, grotesque legs. but atleast they are in proportion. arnolds legs in that pic, an others show just how much upper body ruled 70's BBing. his arms are bigger than his legs. how is that normal? in a different way, he is just as freaky as ronnie.

an even better example of this is mike mentzer. the guys forarms were nearly as thick as his legs!!

thougts on that?


----------



## Cheater2K

lol, very oppinionated


----------



## robdog

Got to be Dorian. He just looks more solid to me. I have to agree Arnie was good but does not come close to Yates or Coleman. Dexter Jackson imo though is better than the lot of them. He has size a plenty but also grace and symatry.


----------



## Guest

> lol, very oppinionated


too right mate!

have you also noticed none of us (myself included) can spell symetry? <thats how i think its spelt, but it just doesn'tlook right.

EDIT: Cheater, its happening again. the msg that appears on the screen after i click "submit" is missing random and huge amounts of my posts. this is the 6th time


----------



## Panthro

DORIAN!!!


----------



## Guest

FFS, its just done it again when i edited it!!!!! the whole part i just re-typed, has been removed, again!!


----------



## crazycacti

none of them - LEE PRIEST!!!


----------



## demon

James.Titor said:


> FFS, its just done it again when i edited it!!!!! the whole part i just re-typed, has been removed, again!!


It must be the forum's BS filter.

Just kidding!


----------



## winger

demon said:


> It must be the forum's BS filter.
> 
> Just kidding!


lol

Well if you are just going by the black and white picture then I say Dorian..........again


----------



## Greyphantom

James.Titor said:


> to an extent i agree. i am not trying to be bias over the mass monsters for any reaosn other than they are the best BBers.
> 
> personally, most BBers from the 50's onwards look terrible imo. arnold, coleman etc are not a picture of health and strength in my eyes. they look like freaks. its actually disgusting and hard to look at sometimes. i much prefer the off-seaonBBer/PLer look.
> 
> in terms of personal preference then i suppose Oliva wins for me, becasue he is the smallest and most resembles what i can relate to.
> 
> also, the last time arnold won it (1980??) he was waaaaay off the pace. it was deffo fixed. which leads me to my next point:
> 
> arnold, like ALL elite athletes (including BBers) have the same mindset. do you see the expressions on the faces of those who don't come #1. i watched the olympics mens gymnastics yesterday, the look on the guys face when he doesn't get gold was shocking. out of 6 billion people, he can only be beaten by 1, and that wasn't good enough to make him smile. he was disgraced with himself. you could see the frustraion with being the second best in the whole sodding universe. that aplies to BB even more so. few people have heard of coleman as it is. fewer still have heard of cutler, ruhll etc. they all have the same desire to win. saying that arnold wanted it more than anyone else and thats why he won it is not fair to him, and all the others imo.
> 
> but that wasn't the question.
> 
> the question was who looks best? i am taking that to mean, who is the best BB?
> 
> otherwise everyone would have different answers as everyone prefers something different.
> 
> with that in mind, there is no question, Ronnie Coleman is the best BBer in history. he is the biggest by far. he is as ripped and as vascular as any of his peers and for any tiny flaws he has in symetry he more than makes up for in posedowns. arnold for example was terrible at lat spread compared and "suction" compared to the likes of zane. he just used to "double biceps" every time zane flared his lats and sucked his belly back through his spine.
> 
> thoughts again?
> 
> lastly, the point about ronnies and yates's legs, they have massive, grotesque legs. but atleast they are in proportion. arnolds legs in that pic, an others show just how much upper body ruled 70's BBing. his arms are bigger than his legs. how is that normal? in a different way, he is just as freaky as ronnie.
> 
> an even better example of this is mike mentzer. the guys forarms were nearly as thick as his legs!!
> 
> thougts on that?


I think that too many of todays bbers are giving away condition and symmetry for size... size does not make you the best bber... bbing is not only about size (even though its turned that way) but its about getting the best body you can with the best condition, symmetry, and asthetics... I think the latter part of the 90s is where it started to get ridiculous...

Oliva is a really nice guy and even though short is no way small... (I know you didnt say he was small just the smallest... but I think he would still give Arnold a run for his governership..  ...) I agree he shouldnt have won the 80 Mr O... Tom Platz was the better by far...

As for the looks on their faces well just imagine you train to be the best in the world... not just as a hobby or even as we do but really to be the absolute best and then you get second... I believe they would be entitled to feel a bit miserable...

I disagree that Ronnie is the best bber ever... serious symmetry flaws and a mass is king look... needs to address those... but that comes down to the difference in prefs as you said... Jay Cutler has a better package in the mass arena or Chris Cormier in the slightly smaller package...

Agree with the last bit about proportion... alot of bbers forget they have legs...


----------



## Hardrive

It has to go to Dorian Yates for all round physique he simply looks awesome.


----------



## Cheater2K

Arnie is the legend though


----------



## Hardrive

> Arnie is the legend though


Cant argue there he is amaizing he looked his best imo when he did pumping iron and its right what he said bodybuilding is like sculpturing and Arnie reconed his pysique was spot on if he wanted to add a little mass to one muscle he would have to work on all of his body to grow in accordance. He is a legend and brought a lot of publicity to bodybuilding. His dedication was admirable espcially when he dumped some stuff out of his army kit to make room for his weights.


----------



## John

then probably Ronnie, Arnold, Sergio, Yates is simply incredible in my opinion, but thats all it is, my opinion.


----------



## BSF James

James.Titor said:


> arnold, like ALL elite athletes (including BBers) have the same mindset. do you see the expressions on the faces of those who don't come #1.... saying that arnold wanted it more than anyone else and thats why he won it is not fair to him, and all the others imo.


Whilst all athletes are focused (or at least should be) I believe Arnold is in a league of his own. Look at his background - a poor Austrian farmboy who set himself completely unrealistic (ridiculous even) goals of being Mr Universe, a real estate tycoon, an american citizen, the #1 movie star in the world and a politician and systematically has achieved each one crushing all in his way despite having so many things against him that would make it all appear impossible. There are very, very few people in the world with that kind of motivation. I've read about half a dozen Arnold biographies and he was as determined and blindly motivated a person as there has ever been. He once said he would eat tons and tons of s.h.i.t if it meant that he could be Mr Universe - and I dont doubt that he would have done so.

The 1980 Mr O was very contentious and Arnold was far from his best. Dont forget he only chose to compete 8 weeks out from the contest. If you read the circumstances he'd not long finished a film where the director had required him to trim down to 220lbs - so it was a massive feat to get into the shape he did. I dont think it was unreasonable for him to win though - I think overall he pipped it but if he hadnt won I wouldnt say it was unfair. I think Ronnie's had far worse years (comparatively) and still won. The guys who kicked up the biggest fuss about it though - Mentzer and Zane - I didnt even think were close to Arnolds level (not suprising in Zane's case as he'd been seriously injured a few month earlier).

People will probably look back at Ronnie in 20 years time and think he's small compared to the champions of that time. Doesnt necessarily mean that born 20 years later Ronnie wouldnt still be #1. The boundaries are always being pushed that bit further all the time.


----------



## hackskii

I like the way you think silientbob.

I enjoyed reading that.


----------



## big pete

cmon you butters, look at sergio!!!!

28" waist and shoulders that size??? aesthetically he MUST win.

yates purely for size.

TBH ronnie (physical appearances) doesnt do it for me, too lumpy and the GH gut is beyond a joke

and arnie for what he has done for the sport, and for a meathead to become governor of CA?? nice one!

this is only based on ther bodies, sergio. proper pimp daddy


----------



## Guest

> the GH gut is beyond a joke


thats just not fair. the guy is prolly 5% bf @ 260lbs and you are telling me he has a "gut". yeah, so the amount of HGH he does is enough to kill a horse, yeah it makes his internal organs swell so it pushes out his stomach wall a bit. but saying he has a "gut" is just not on. its nit picking.

to me its like saying arnold is the worst "cos i don't like his face."

markus has the same problem and no-body ever mentions it?!?!


----------



## robdog

I think when the word GH gut is used it doesnt mean he has a fat gut just that they have a disetended stomach because of the growth. TBH this business is all about proportion so i can see both sides here.

IMO Dexter Jackson has alot more of a pleasing physique to me than Ronnie but i cant see him beating Ronnie. Im 99% sure that Coleman beat Jackson in the symatry round at the Mr O last year which was just a joke.

Anyway just to settle the argument i think i would beat them all hands doen  .


----------



## Guest

> Anyway just to settle the argument i think i would beat them all hands doen


get in line pal


----------



## big pete

james, yeah as robdog says, im not by anymeans saying he's fat. but ive always termed the massive distended bellies "growth gut". also i believe that glutamine is also a factor into intestinal growth, cos its scavanged from the diet when in the intestines

ive seen markus ruhl on stage and the "gut" is not as pronounced as ronnies by any means.

althought the sport is bodyBUILDING aesthetically i still think the waists should be small and tight (cmon OSC, you gotta back me up here!!! ). probably cos il never have a small waist.

but each to there own, if size was an issue, dorian all the way. i still wouldnt choose ronnie


----------



## Cookie

I have to agree with pete here the waists need to be smaller and tighter,cmon most of them guys onstage nowadays have bigger guts than my wife did at 9 months pregnant,if gh is doing that to you then you seriously need your head testing cos you aint going to live a healthy long life when you can no longer compete.

Ronnies physique in my opinion is just an abomination it repulses me and is a bad message to send out to the up and coming stars of the future that that is what you have to do to yourself to win a trophy.

Dorian was his best at the 93 olympia he had it all size shape and cuts after that he just went mad for the size thing every year thinking that he had to come in 7lbs heavier every year just to win,he started the,imo,the excessive drug use at all costs thing that is around today,he just pushed it too far too soon.

Sergio,well they dont call him the myth for nothing he was in a class of his own,when he hit his condition on the head he was fantastic,for a heavy man he had a kick ass tiny waist and that is something that is lacking today,just too blocky.

Arnold,he`ll always come out near the top he`s the reason why a lot of us got into this sport,his physique was exceptional no question about that,the leg thing always comes up,but if you look at them they were propotional to his body,more often it was the way that he stood that made them look smaller because he did a lot of twisting and bending in his poses to hide his geneticaly wide hip bones.As for his not being big enough to compete today,bull****,just look at som of the old gym shots of him,theres one of him just after he has finished an upper body workout and he`s not far of 280 in that photo and cut,back then they would just keep cutting up to get the weight right down,nowadays they get right down then use tons of insulin to over inflate the muscles before the show,just look at the muscle quality of the oldtimers and todays guys,no comparison,the oldtimers muscles look like muscles,you can see the fibres running through them as they flex,today they just look like bags of oil or bloated grown too fast muscle that is severely lacking seperation and quality and maturity.

As for a small waist check this pioneer of the sport out,I would give my hind teeth to have his shoulder to waist ratio.


----------



## Guest

BIGPETE: i think you have hit on the key issue here.

trying to be objective about bodybuilding is being a hypocrite. we all have personal preferences, things we can relate to, things that shock/impress us, and things that repulse us. each person has a different take on the various things i have just mentioned. and they always cloud our jusgement of different peoples overall physique.

what disgusts one, may appeal to another. for example, v.low body fat (sub 6%) is almost as repulsive as very high bodyfat (25%+) to me. the "leather skin" tan doesn't help either. or the thongs, but thats another story 

same applies to size, once you get above 230-240lbs, it looks unnatural and begins to repulse (to me). until you get mega big, then its shocking and you can't see past it. its looks like the guy has been photoshopped, but you know he hasn't. it was a real head fcuk the first time i saw a pic of ronnie.

(to me) the size of ronnie coleman is shocking. so shocking in fact, it becomes impressive. so impressive in fact it clouds my judgement of issues like his "gut" and his symmetry. i just can't get past the size. the legs, the traps, it just looks like they are glued on steak fillets with spray paint. i barely even look at his face.

so whilst i could jabber all day about why ronnie overshadows arnold and yates and oliva, so too can others jabber on about how arnold/yates/oliva (in their eyes) outshines ronnie.

to me, BBing is an individual thing. we each have our on ideas of what BBing means.

to me, BBing should be judged in this order:

1. size

2. definition

3. symmetry

4. whatever

that list will differ form person to person. obviously, if you apply that list to this thread, ronnie or yates would hammer the sh1t out of arnold and oliva. but your list will no doubt be different from mine.

as none of us are truely objective (the judges of comps certainly aren't), we are all right.


----------



## Guest

> As for a small waist check this pioneer of the sport out,I would give my hind teeth to have his shoulder to waist ratio.


why? the guy has smaller hips than i have elbow joints. thats nothing to do with hard work. he was born like that. sure, he's slim (no GH "gut"), and yes, he is very well proportioned (not all biceps and lats like arnold and others) and that took work. but you can't write ronnie off for being born with big hips. and you can't for one minute say he would win olympia against the competition of today. well, you can, but i would disagree strongly.


----------



## Cookie

Or how about this for sheer quality of muscle to condition with tiny waist.


----------



## Greyphantom

I think it should be more...

1. Symmetry with size

2. definition with size

3. size

4. whatever

too much size without definition and symmetry is just yuck... but as you say jmho...


----------



## Guest

OSC:

you seem fixated on tiny, child like waists. i am 185lb(ish). i have a 32" waist. i am about 10% bodyfat.

so no matter how much i try,i would NEVER, EVER be able to win a comp if we all adhered to your rules. the sport would be dominated by short guys with tiny waists that prolly tip the scales at about 200lb.

what is it about tiny waists that float your boat so much? (genuinely interested,not to be misteaken for sarcasm/mickey taking)


----------



## Cookie

James the one thing you seem to be over looking is the fact that at one time all bodybuilders did all they could to keep the waist small,full stop,be it stomach vacums small meals tons of fibre what ever,genetics didnt come into it they all worked their butts of to keep em small to add to the greater illusion of being heavier than they actually were,todays guys just dont give a dam by the looks of there stomachs,years ago they all worked to a set formula with regards to measurements in that the biceps/neck and calves shoulder always be the same size and the shoulder/chest to waist ration should be I think was 2-1 nowadays the stomachs are bigger than the chests.


----------



## Guest

2 more things about the guy in the black and white photo:

1. he is terribley short you can tell that by his head:height ratio

2. his arms are nearly the same size as his legs. it looks silly (my opinion only*)

i am a stickler for natural proportions. legs are weight baering limbs and are supposed to be the big limbs, arms should pale in comparison.

not liking that "hollywood teeth" smile either


----------



## Hardrive

Just gonna put my 2p worth in the size of the waist isnt that important but the smaller the better to get a good Symmetry isnt it ment to be at least 10" taper chest/waist?

not too sure on this though so please dont quote me....

Arnt bicep (arm) ment to be the roughly the same size as the calf for Symmetry?


----------



## Guest

ATDA?


----------



## Cookie

No fixation at all,thats how I was taught when I started the sport to keep the waisrt small,I was 200lbs with a 32 waist,had a 26 inch waist at my first show.

Small waists to me add so much more to the overall composition of the physical form and create that wonderfull overall effect of pleasing the eye and alsoo playing tricks with the eye,in that I mean they make the individual look far bigger than they actually are.

Arnold had an overall small waist measurement yet he still won some stuff,so I dont think going by my rules would mean all short guys just won,sergio had a tiny waist also,so did serge nubret and they were all upto 6 fooot in height,sergio being the smallest at about 5 10.

Look at brian bucchanan in the 89 olympia now that was a tiny waist,just look at the way the bodylines flowed from one to another,the hugeness of his shoulders to the smallness of his waist,fantastic.

Even in the 80`s they were still doing all they could to keep their wausts small,only in the mid 90`s did all that go out of the window.


----------



## Cookie

No his legs are not the same size as his arms,thats because you are looking at the front leg and that is twisted,look at the depth of the back leg from the front to the back it is sheer muscle tissue,and yes he is about 5 foot 6,and people did smile back then not like today,there so bloody grumpy I wouldnt bother doing the show if it does that too you.

That bloke is called mohammed makkawy,3 times runner up in the mr olympia,so I think he was doing something right.


----------



## Guest

> No his legs are not the same size as his arms,


ok, so it was a slight exageration of the truth.

you cannot deny his arms look about 19-20", and his legs are prolly smaller than mine*! (another slight exageration, but very very close to the truth.)



> and people did smile back then not like today,there so bloody grumpy


correct. though that unfortunate truth is not just monopolised by BBing. generally, too many people are **** holes today.



> 3 times runner up in the mr olympia,so I think he was doing something right.


indeed he was. though its not hard to tell by the appauling "prince of bel-air" style haircut that he too is from days gone by. and as you state in your post, that was the way things were done then. BBing has evolved. he looks in amazingly good condidtion, but the trouble is, becasue of his size (i am guessing 200lb ish) the public aren't impressed by that anymore. very few people can achive his symmetry etc, but any 16y/o with a needle full of test can get that big- (indeed, with the nutrition and training knowalge we have today, you don't even need AAS). thats my opinion on why BBing has gone the way it has. it takes a true monster of mass to shock the people these days.

take arnolds era for example:

when i look back at the pictures of my dad and indeed near enough any male in the 70's, everyone was pencil necked geeks, or smelly hippies with long hair. back then arnold stood out like a new species. ****-giganticus-bicepicus.

these days, everytime i go to the gym i see people the size arnold was (albeit not in the same condidtion).

thats my take on why BBers these days have to be monsters to succeed<SP?< p>

thoughts?


----------



## Cookie

His arms may look 19-20 but bet they werent more than 18,which is my point of creating an illusion,his leg must be 27+ inches and at his height are proportionate for him,a ripped the bone 27-28 inch leg looks awesome in the flesh and a hell of a lot bigger than it really is,most people would say you had 30+ inch thighs.

And i do feel that if you put somebody of that type of physique on stage in shredded condition you would get a reaction and he probably would win hands down in the right class.

If you train right anybody can alter their symmetry with time and patience,that bloke at one point was classed as a nobody until he came under the wing of a famous gym owner who turned him aound into a world class competitor after 12-24 months of his tutorledge(sp).


----------



## Guest

> most people would say you had 30+ inch thighs


hardly. my thighs are about 24-6". if he is 5'8' odd then threr is no way his leg is 28". more like 25", difference being. his is ripped to fcuk, mine is quite cut (in that yu can see everything) but not to that extent.

what do you think about my theory on why todays BBers are all monsters of mass.


----------



## Greyphantom

James.Titor said:


> and as you state in your post, that was the way things were done then. BBing has evolved. he looks in amazingly good condidtion, but the trouble is, becasue of his size (i am guessing 200lb ish) the public aren't impressed by that anymore. very few people can achive his symmetry etc, but any 16y/o with a needle full of test can get that big- (indeed, with the nutrition and training knowalge we have today, you don't even need AAS). thats my opinion on why BBing has gone the way it has. it takes a true monster of mass to shock the people these days.
> 
> take arnolds era for example:
> 
> when i look back at the pictures of my dad and indeed near enough any male in the 70's, everyone was pencil necked geeks, or smelly hippies with long hair. back then arnold stood out like a new species. ****-giganticus-bicepicus.
> 
> these days, everytime i go to the gym i see people the size arnold was (albeit not in the same condidtion).
> 
> thats my take on why BBers these days have to be monsters to succeed<SP?< p>
> 
> thoughts?


I dont know if bbing has evolved some much as changed and not necessarily for the better... true there are many more guys out there who are bigger than yesteryear but thats down to fellas like Steve Reeves, Arnie and Larry Scott... guys who were in shape and great condition with symmetry... the average joe who is big now is definitely not in the same condition or league...

I dont think that bbers have to be freaks/mass monsters these days... they just think they do... bbing is just about getting to be the biggest its also about condition, symmetry and style... big and bloated just isnt that... jmho though...


----------



## Guest

> the average joe who is big now is definitely not in the same condition or league...


your right. they are not in the same condidtion, but i can think of 7 people who i see on a daytoday basis that dwarf arnie and co. the point was, people are more sporty and health and image concious these days, thats the medias fault, but it aslo means that most guys are bigger than they were. 2 of the guys i train with (powerlifters) have way more muscle than most on season BBers. sure they aren't in the same class, but i am trying to get the point accross that what was once considered freaky huge bodybuilder, is now considered to be "average bouncer". which is why people are not a sshocked by 200lb guys as they used to be, hence why size is the new black. its easier to get bigger than it is to sort out your symmetry.

not saying its right, its just how i see things.


----------



## Greyphantom

James.Titor said:


> your right. they are not in the same condidtion, but i can think of 7 people who i see on a daytoday basis that dwarf arnie and co. the point was, people are more sporty and health and image concious these days, thats the medias fault, but it aslo means that most guys are bigger than they were. 2 of the guys i train with (powerlifters) have way more muscle than most on season BBers. sure they aren't in the same class, but i am trying to get the point accross that what was once considered freaky huge bodybuilder, is now considered to be "average bouncer". which is why people are not a sshocked by 200lb guys as they used to be, hence why size is the new black. its easier to get bigger than it is to sort out your symmetry.
> 
> not saying its right, its just how i see things.


But thats just it... its not about shocking its about looking good... if you want to be in a freak show join the circus... but bbing is all about looking the best with muscle... again jmho...


----------



## Guest

aaaaaarrrrrgh. I'M AGREEING WITH YOU MATE. i know it shouldn't be about shocking , you know it shouldn't be about shocking, but the judges and the public don't and thats the botttom line. joe public couldn't give 2 sh1ts about symmetry and stuff. they just care about how big these guys get. big guys look freaky, and that sells bodybuilding and everything associated with it (supps etc). that makes money for the same people (supp companies etc) that sponser/donate prize money to the shows and events and so the cycle will continue. for now at least.


----------



## winger

It depends on if you are looking at a photo or real life.........Sorry.

Size does matter. Would you pick a fight with Bob Sapp?

Im all for the freaky, just as long as it isn't me. It's there organs not mine...............lol


----------



## big pete

well im with james and GP. there is no right or wrong, its everyones take on there own situation. if one person chooses to be big, let him. if another choose definition and symmetry over size, again, let him.

and in order of importance..

1.definition (condition)

2.symmetry

3.size

again this is only my opinion

good read on this thread BTW!!!


----------



## Cookie

TBH,I have to disagree with the public want shocking statement,from my experiance most if not all of the general public are repulsed by the way that bbers look today and if you were to show them pics of a top bber of the here and now and another from say 10-20yrs ago that is more symmetrical,bet my last £ they would opt for the laters physique all the time.

When ever I have gone to any shows in the last 5yrs the amount of contestants has been way down compaired to the mid-late 80`s when I first started going to shows,many a time back then the classes were that big that they would judge them in 2 instalements because they couldnt get everybody onstage in one go,that was in both nabba and effb shows,nowaday your lucky if you get 3-4 in a class,why,because after talking to a lot of lads I know that have the physiques to do well in a show they all say the same thing,"I dont want to take all that **** they do just to get good enough to win a local show and a plastic pot"

Most if not all people believe that it takes a lot of drugs just to step on stage nowadays because everybody is going to use whatever they think they need and whatever they think a pro or top amateur is using to win.

I think that if the more symmetrical physique was more prominant then you could reduce the need for the massive amounts of drugs used to get big and more emphasis would be geared towards training and diet.


----------



## winger

Lee Labrada, now this guy looks great to the eye but boy is he small in comparison


----------



## Guest

> I think that if the more symmetrical physique was more prominant then you could reduce the need for the massive amounts of drugs used to get big and more emphasis would be geared towards training and diet


agreed. in the sense that it would stop people using AAS to make up for shortcomings in training protocol. everyone knows how to eat big, very few people know the first thing about training.

my arguement is that it is not called; bodyshaping, bodysculpting, bodyadonis. its called bodybuilding. and that means big. to me at least.



> TBH,I have to disagree with the public want shocking statement,from my experiance most if not all of the general public are repulsed by the way that bbers look today and if you were to show them pics of a top bber of the here and now and another from say 10-20yrs ago that is more symmetrical,bet my last £ they would opt for the laters physique all the time


i just don't buy that i'm afraid. i did a little test.

i googled the images of ronnie and sergio, i also happend to be at my parents house: i asked my brother, and my mum to pick the one they most find apealing. they asked me "what the bloody difference was between two massive, freaksish black guys?"

even though ronnie was clearly bigger, they haden't the first clue who looked better. all they said was that "that one" pointing to ronnie, i asked why, jay (my brother) commented he was much bigger so he had achieved more. his words, not mine.<?xml:namespace prefix = read /><read:ronnie p look to stupid digusting as just is it ?no, replies: the worse?? any bigger ?is asked i so bigger. was at.?<>

Joe public in this experiment didn't give a flying sh1t about symmetry. they just said that ronnie was bigger. thats all that stands out to them. size. thats all that matters to those outside our iron game<THE p uninformed.<>

i stand by my statement/theory.

size shocks more

shocking sells products

products make companies rich

rich companies sponser events/donate prize money

size makes money.

</read:ronnie>


----------



## winger

Viagra...................lol


----------



## big pete

looking at james post, how can you deny logic like that!!!!

superb,

this time next year rodders!! lol


----------



## Guest

[email protected]

pete, is that sarcasm or agreement, mate?


----------



## John

now theres a guy in good shape, and shafted more times than ABI TITMUS lol, yes shocking sells and all that but as much as bodybuilding is about getting big surely it has to be relativley pleasing to look? Ok im all for size and stuff but distended stomachs are nasty and nothing to do with bodybuilding you dont train for it, you dont pose to show it off and judges dont ask for it in the call outs so its hardly required for anything is it?

So surely this means theres a point that shouldnt be gone beyond, when you start talking about roll models and stuff, Reeves, Arnold, Labrada, probably most of the guys who were around till recently looked good hey even some of the guys who are out there doing it just now look great but theres a few that just look bad, partiularly when they stand side on lol when they do, which isnt very often as they know it looks bad, well thats my rant over thanks for reading /listening if any of you did.


----------



## Cookie

At the end of the day it all boils down to that old saying"Beauty is in the eye oh the beholder"


----------



## Greyphantom

James.Titor said:


> agreed. in the sense that it would stop people using AAS to make up for shortcomings in training protocol. everyone knows how to eat big, very few people know the first thing about training.
> 
> my arguement is that it is not called; bodyshaping, bodysculpting, bodyadonis. its called bodybuilding. and that means big. to me at least.
> 
> i just don't buy that i'm afraid. i did a little test.
> 
> i googled the images of ronnie and sergio, i also happend to be at my parents house: i asked my brother, and my mum to pick the one they most find apealing. they asked me "what the bloody difference was between two massive, freaksish black guys?"
> 
> even though ronnie was clearly bigger, they haden't the first clue who looked better. all they said was that "that one" pointing to ronnie, i asked why, jay (my brother) commented he was much bigger so he had achieved more. his words, not mine.<?xml:namespace prefix = read /><read:ronnie p look to stupid digusting as just is it ?no, replies: the worse?? any bigger ?is asked i so bigger. was at.?<>
> 
> Joe public in this experiment didn't give a flying sh1t about symmetry. they just said that ronnie was bigger. thats all that stands out to them. size. thats all that matters to those outside our iron game<THE p uninformed.<>
> 
> i stand by my statement/theory.
> 
> size shocks more
> 
> shocking sells products
> 
> products make companies rich
> 
> rich companies sponser events/donate prize money
> 
> size makes money.
> 
> </read:ronnie>


Re the post where you arrrrrrgh... yep I know you agreed with me in the first part but I was disagreeing with the last part of your agreement...(know what I mean...lol)... the bit where you talk about shock value... also it appears of definition is of subjective value... eg Bodybuilding to me means building a big but symmetrical and aesthetically pleasing body.. ie a body that is big with shape and condition... also your test is a little flawed... if I show my family (wife, mum and dad, sister and a couple of mates who are like family) they all go for Bob Paris over Ronnie Coleman any day of the week...


----------



## big pete

james, no sarcasm. agreement


----------



## hackskii

My girlfriend likes the way I look, but I am not a perfect kindof body type.

Hey, I like her body too and it does Mr. Willie fine too.

But some guys would overlook her as old or what.

My point here is beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## Greyphantom

LMAO at mr willie Hacksii...


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> My girlfriend likes the way I look, but I am not a perfect kindof body type.
> 
> Hey, I like her body too and it does Mr. Willie fine too.
> 
> But some guys would overlook her as old or what.
> 
> My point here is beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.


What if her beauty is in the eyes of some other beholder?


----------



## hackskii

Then he can take over payments and we both will be happy


----------



## BSF James

I dont agree that the public want to see bigger and bigger guys. If that were so then why is bodybuilding in a state of decline? I dont think there's been a time since Arnold and co made bodybuilding a well known sport that bodybuilding (the sport at least) has been less popular (and had yet had more money going into it). Local shows are half empty. I remember when I was a kid in the 80s some friends of the family competed in shows, and there seemed to be a 'mr and miss' show in every town. Shows seem much fewer and far between now in the UK.

What OSC said in post 54 was spot on. There are fewer and fewer people wanting to compete locally because the rewards are low and risks ever higher. There are fewer and fewer people watching bodybuilding because as OSC said, the general public find the current pro physique repulsive.

The difference is that in the 70s people embraced bodybuilding because they truly admired the physiques of guys like Arnold, Zane etc.. They were impressive and aesthetic physiques that people could aspire to. This is why the 70s were the golden days of bodybuilding. These days the guys who win the shows have nothing aesthetic about them and very few people like the way they look, let alone want to look that way themselves.

Further to what OSC said, take a look at junior divisions in local contests. There's usually no more than 2 competitors. All you have to do is turn up at a show as a junior and you'll get a trophy. This doesnt bode well for the future of bodybuilding.

I think the best way forward for bodybuilding is for the industry to clarify that bodybuilding isnt just the steroid monsters posing on stage, but also your every day person striving for a better body working out day in, day out in the gym for their own benefit - not for money or applause. To me, real bodybuilding is the latter and is far easier for society to accept and emphasise with than contest bodybuilding. Bill Phillips said the same thing not so long ago.


----------



## winger

Well I have this post of Arnold on my destop at work and I dont know where the hell I found it, but he is doing a most muscular and he has masive striations in his chest. I checked out Ronnie and he is to blown out for the cuts:confused:

I will try to find the pic tomarrow but if you compare the two you will pic Arnolds over any Ronnie pic. Yes he has striations in his ass but for some reason he holds way to much water.


----------



## Killerkeane

Arnie looks the best by far!!! How can you beat those tiny hips and massive wide shoulders, cant beat that.

I appreciate Yates for density, but his back and lats are overdone (in my opinion). bodybuilding is about having the best body quite simply, and Yates doesnt get that symmetry as others do


----------



## winger

He sure does look good Killer. I look just like him but way more bodyfat and alot less muscle and way shorter, other than that we look the same...........lol


----------



## Biker

in my eyes Dorian was the last of the Big guys to still look human! Post Dorian it just got silly! I appreciate that many could say the same about the Arnie days also.


----------



## Guest

You could have at least spelt schwarzenegger right


----------



## Guest

Oh yeah, stop going on about blokes, you're all sounding a little gay  for example the quote from killerkeane: ...How can you beat those tiny hips and massive wide shoulders...


----------



## Killerkeane

Insanity said:


> Oh yeah, stop going on about blokes, you're all sounding a little gay  for example the quote from killerkeane: ...How can you beat those tiny hips and massive wide shoulders...


rofl


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

I prefer arnolds look's my self, but thats not to say the other guy's are not bigger, just my persoal preference


----------



## tahir

dorian allthe way guys!


----------



## winger

tahir said:


> dorian allthe way guys!


I kind of agree, but he got uglier the bigger he got.


----------



## Golden Man

winger said:


> It depends on if you are looking at a photo or real life.........Sorry.
> 
> Size does matter. Would you pick a fight with Bob Sapp?
> 
> Im all for the freaky, just as long as it isn't me. It's there organs not mine...............lol


Bobb sapp is massive and extremly fat but in the 2 fights IVE seen on tv be has been knocked down by people 80-100 pounds lighter than him.Muscle and fat doesnt grow on your chin so if your 8ft tall and cant take a punch mucle aint going to help you. Yeah Id pick a fit with bob sapp but bruce lee jackie chan wouldnt,never no way


----------



## Killerkeane

king1 said:


> Bobb sapp is massive and extremly fat but in the 2 fights IVE seen on tv be has been knocked down by people 80-100 pounds lighter than him.Muscle and fat doesnt grow on your chin so if your 8ft tall and cant take a punch mucle aint going to help you. Yeah Id pick a fit with bob sapp but bruce lee jackie chan wouldnt,never no way


he just tries to land massive haymakers dunt he, no fighting ability whatsoever really, just pure size. ROFL, makes me laugh thinking about it.

Bruce Lee did have a good physique yes i agree.

And with Dorian Yates, i can definetly respect his size ofcourse.....But he has so much mass he has lost all his vascularity and natural body shape which is why in my opinion Arnie beats him by a long way.

...apart from the legs.


----------



## tahir

winger said:


> I kind of agree, but he got uglier the bigger he got.


thats so true!


----------



## COWBOY

MR D Yates!!:lift:


----------



## mark1436114490

Dorian, serge, arnie, ronnie


----------



## Lee1436114491

they all look good.

its a hard choice actually, dorian looks really thick, but ronnie is vascular.


----------



## kyrocera




----------



## Captain Hero

LOL  Id say arnie is the best of the lot


----------



## winger

Kyro, that is so funny.


----------



## Johnny bravo

I'm sorry had to go for dorien,


----------



## kyrocera

Johnny bravo said:


> I'm sorry had to go for dorien,


Who you saying sorry to?, unless Arnie, Sergio and Ronnie are members on the board


----------



## Tatyana

Thought I might add this!


----------



## Tatyana

More pics!

IMO FRANK ZANE!!!!!!!!

Does anyone know who the English BBer in the blue pants is?


----------



## BL1

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> I prefer arnolds look's my self, but thats not to say the other guy's are not bigger, just my persoal preference


^^^^^^^^ My personal pref would def be Arnie/Serge. I think they def 'look' better - if I could choose to have one of those physiques - I wouldn't choose Ronnie or Dorian.


----------



## dynamatiz

im with grea8t 1ne and bl here

i think arnie and sergei look cant really give a reason why tbh but its my preference

also like tatyana said frank zane looks awesome and if a had the choice a would rather have his physique than any others


----------



## Tommo1436114510

Gotta be Dorian. Although Ronnies legs look huge.


----------



## Peg

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Or how about this for sheer quality of muscle to condition with tiny waist.












To me he has the right symmetry of muscle mass and proportions.

I see the human body as an art form so I like balance in everything.

Bodybuilding to me is more about the balance.

Of the 4 being voted on I would say Dorian has the best balance.

Oliva to me has the best balanced legs of the four.

I agree with Winger about Lee Labrada

For mass

my vote on this thread is










though I can't see the calves...

There are quite a few BB who have great symmetry to me.


----------



## Toregar

Dorian, for sure.

Although, I think Flex Wheeler was perfection. Frank Zane was amazing in his day ... CHRIS CORMIER Has so much gdamn potential. Dexter Jackson and Dave Henry are some of my favs as well. I'm a big fan of the aesthetic physiques. Not knocking the mass monsters or anything, much respect for any bodybuilder on the face of this planet.

Flex Wheeler ... Simply amazing. The muscle seperation/Tiny Joints/Tie-ins/Full Round Muscle Bellies ... Simply awesome.



















Chris Cormier - IMO, probably has the most potential out there. His genetics are superb, flawless ... A walking work of art.


----------



## kyrocera




----------



## squat_this

From the options, Dorian is the best...mass but at the same time symmetry.

Coleman's gut has become a bit of a joke IMO, Jay Cutler (cheers to other peeps for posting good pics) has his mass but not the gut, proving it can be kept small. Ronnie doesn't bother doing anything about his cos he knows the Olympia is a fix. I saw an interview that Dexter Jackson began to get the gut at some point aswell, but he purposefully got rid of it. Dexter is another class athlete, although Jay is still the man.


----------



## Peg

OK

Is this Chris?

I'd say the balance all around is mighty fine with him.

very nice.... 










Flex man is awesome, too, Toregar.

Kyrocera: love the captions.

I missed the other thread.

Same pictures?


----------



## winger

Toregar, that was awsome. I repped ya. 

That has to be the most perfect arm in the whole wide world.

Small waist and hips and massive muscles.

Wasn't Flex Wheeler a black belt?

A few links for the flexmyster.

1.

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.


----------



## Toregar

winger said:


> Toregar, that was awsome. I repped ya.
> 
> That has to be the most perfect arm in the whole wide world.
> 
> Small waist and hips and massive muscles.
> 
> Wasn't Flex Wheeler a black belt?
> 
> A few links for the flexmyster.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3.
> 
> 4.
> 
> 5.
> 
> 6.


Aye, indeed he was. You see him do full splits in just about all of his posing routines as well ... Amazingly flexible. There's a myth buster, for ya ... Big muscles don't equate to not being flexible.

Ronnie Coleman's gut has always been his weak point. It was getting really bad a few years ago ... He's really worked on it, it's tightened up quite a bit recently.

Thanks for the Rep Winger !


----------



## Toregar

And yep, Peg ... That is Chris Cormier. It's an older picture him, though ... Personally, I feel he has the greatest potential out there, more so than Ronnie Himself. Unfortunately, Chris has been known to be quite the party animal, and lets his diet/training slack ... I read an article involving an interview with him, and he said he's cutting out all the BS and focusing on his training/diet 110 % ... Only time will tell.


----------



## proteinshaker

I think Yates is best because, although massive, he is all in proportion.

On the other hand it is a good shot of him. While he looks calm and assured the others are all gurning like loons!


----------



## Johnny bravo

Personaly I think they all look good and if I ever look like them I will be a very happy man.


----------



## kyrocera

Johnny bravo said:


> Personaly I think they all look good and if I ever look like them I will be a very happy man.


 to that!


----------



## Golden Man

squat this ronnie has a gut ,jay cutler has a gut in fact most modern bodybuilder in the ifbb have guts basically its how they control them that is the key.Ive seen pic of gustavo badell and his gut looks far bigger than colemans.Modern day bodybuiilding in my eyes is horrible in fact I would say its a pile of crap.Dorian yates massive but a good shape,the likes of flex wheeler after 1998 SIZE FOR THE SAKE TOOK OVER FOR THE WORSE.To be frank the olympia is rubbish the biggest will always win but in other ifbb shows the best always wins,david henry, darrem charles yes jay cutler colman hell no.Well to me dorian yates size wise has it but frank zane is who I would prefer to look like practical size.


----------



## Littleluke

I voted arny but I think Ronnie Coleman is awesome.. I want to personally look like arny in the future...... with bigger legs lol!


----------



## Mr Chef

Arnie all the way!!!


----------



## Androjector

Obviously making comparisons between these individuals is extremely difficult due to the advancements in training, diet, lifestyles, sponsorship and last but not least, pharmaceutical science.

Predicting the genetical response from each competitor under varying circumstances is naturally impossible to assess, so we'll obviously never know what yesteryears bodybuilders may have achieved with the benefit of evolutionary hindsight.

From my personal perspective, Arnold is unsurpassable. He achieved physical perfection during a time Bodybuilding was little more than embryonic. His size, shape and condition were beyond the realms of visual understanding for that era, which has been widely acknowledged & eulogized for nearly 40 years.

Arnold, like everyone, didn't escape nature's disinclination to bestow perfect genetics. Under the watchful gaze of enthusiasts, Arnold's waist and thighs we're continually pin pointed as exploitable areas of competition, but this scrutiny only fueled Arnolds desire to pursue perfection.

Arnolds cast iron resolve, single mindedness and relentless dedication to becoming number 1 is more important than his physical achievements when evaluating this comparison. Bodybuilding success is dependent on a multitude of characteristic strengths, none so more than blinkered obsession. Arnold's strength of mind, intelligence and desensitized approach to his environment is the reason he dominated bodybuilding and continues to successfully propagate his name in a myriad of diversified interests.

Bodybuilding requires a catalyst to implement any degree of success. This switch isn't the gym you use, the food you eat or the drugs you take, but the mind which lurks behind this perpetual process.

Arnold was inexplicably advanced for his time. I believe at the pinnacle of his success, he'd still place respectfully in many of today's competitions. Arnolds achievements in all walks of life speak for themselves & I have no doubt he'd eclipse Dorian, Haney and Ronnie if each athlete were plying their trade at the same time and all had access to the latest advances in supplementation, diet and drugs.


----------



## thatsgunnahurt

hi i am new to the forum , no mention of LEE HANEY 8 times mr O, for me the best of all time. why does nobody mention him :crazy: heres what i mean

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f298/thatsgunnahurt/leeronnie.jpg


----------



## kyrocera

How come ronnie only has 4 abs?


----------



## Ironman

king1 said:


> squat this ronnie has a gut ,jay cutler has a gut in fact most modern bodybuilder in the ifbb have guts basically its how they control them that is the key.Ive seen pic of gustavo badell and his gut looks far bigger than colemans.Modern day bodybuiilding in my eyes is horrible in fact I would say its a pile of crap.Dorian yates massive but a good shape,the likes of flex wheeler after 1998 SIZE FOR THE SAKE TOOK OVER FOR THE WORSE.To be frank the olympia is rubbish the biggest will always win but in other ifbb shows the best always wins,david henry, darrem charles yes jay cutler colman hell no.Well to me dorian yates size wise has it but frank zane is who I would prefer to look like practical size.


Dude have you seen Cutler recent dvd - definatly no gut there - just a well tight waste.

I think the whole gut things been covered before - something to do with the amount of carbs the bbs scran before a comp - you try holding 50+ potatoes in your stomach and see how flat it looks.

Personally I would like to see 260+lb bodybuilders on stage - obviously this comes down to personal preference.

And as for size wins - well of course it doesnt if this was the case then markus ryull would win it or at least be up there. But size is obviously a major factor other wise where would be the appeal? If you want to watch skinny bbers on stage then just go and watch any natural show.


----------



## TypeR

kyrocera said:


> How come ronnie only has 4 abs?


alot of times its to do with genetics some people have 8 

Ben


----------



## UKRaven

I personally think that sergio has the best all round look. But it's very hard to decide all are amazing but all quite different. My overall fav tho would have to be kev levrone or lee haney tho


----------



## winger

Here is a video of Arnold 30 years ago, with no distended stomach and probably not a 1/4 of the drugs the new breed of bodybuilder takes.

Click here.

But if you must compare dont take my word for it click here and you decide who looks best.


----------



## bigdaftjoe

if there was a pill to take that would instantly give you the desired body mine would have arnold wrote on it


----------



## winger

bigdaftjoe said:


> if there was a pill to take that would instantly give you the desired body mine would have arnold wrote on it


Mine too! 

Big Joe is the man!  Love you big stud, in a non gay way of course.........


----------



## Delhi

Good thread this,

I also agree with OSC and his posts.

The general public are INTIMIDATED not shocked by size thats why they dont want to approach our sport.

*I* admire big guys, but Joe public does not they want the likes of arnie and even bruce lee physique's to return.


----------



## kevthompson

Whats with Arnie's stomach? He's got some sort of alcove thing going on there!!!! Maybe he's just breathing in deeply to hide a beer belly!!! lol


----------



## Nine Pack

winger said:


> Here is a video of Arnold 30 years ago, with no distended stomach and probably not a 1/4 of the drugs the new breed of bodybuilder takes.


Winger,

I'm going to have to disagree with that I'm afraid. The BBer's of the seventies were guilty of just as much use & abuse of AAS as are todays BBers. It could even be argued that they were using more, and seeing as the drugs in use during that era were far more toxic than present, it's not surprising that a lot of them are now pushing up the daisies.

It's very easy to attribute the advances in size in this sport to drug use alone. The truth of the matter is though, that advances in nutrition & supplementation are responsible for the major advances in the last 20 years.

I attended a seminar recently by my good friend John Hodgson. He used a very good analagy when trying to illustrate to the plethora of guys in the room how futile drug use is without the cornerstone of good nutrition. He said imagine your workout as bricklayers on a construction site. The use of drugs means that you will employ more bricklayers, but if you don't give them more materials to build with, they cannot produce any more than the original team of bricklayers. They may do it more quickly, but the end result is the same.

Nutrition will always be where the major advances come from, and this is why Dorian, to me, was easily the best BBer the world has seen to date. He had a meticulous approach to his diet & an even stronger mindset than anyone before him. He will always be the benchmark in my opinion. By comparison, even allowing for the differences in time & nutritional advances, Arnie was a rank amateur. :tongue10:

Anyway, *I* look the best


----------



## mhallscouse

Dorian


----------



## hackskii

Nine Pack said:


> Winger,
> 
> I'm going to have to disagree with that I'm afraid. The BBer's of the seventies were guilty of just as much use & abuse of AAS as are todays BBers. It could even be argued that they were using more, and seeing as the drugs in use during that era were far more toxic than present, it's not surprising that a lot of them are now pushing up the daisies.
> 
> It's very easy to attribute the advances in size in this sport to drug use alone. The truth of the matter is though, that advances in nutrition & supplementation are responsible for the major advances in the last 20 years.
> 
> I attended a seminar recently by my good friend John Hodgson. He used a very good analagy when trying to illustrate to the plethora of guys in the room how futile drug use is without the cornerstone of good nutrition. He said imagine your workout as bricklayers on a construction site. The use of drugs means that you will employ more bricklayers, but if you don't give them more materials to build with, they cannot produce any more than the original team of bricklayers. They may do it more quickly, but the end result is the same.
> 
> Nutrition will always be where the major advances come from, and this is why Dorian, to me, was easily the best BBer the world has seen to date. He had a meticulous approach to his diet & an even stronger mindset than anyone before him. He will always be the benchmark in my opinion. By comparison, even allowing for the differences in time & nutritional advances, Arnie was a rank amateur. :tongue10:
> 
> Anyway, *I* look the best


I agree with both winger and ninepack.

Both of you are right and wrong.

Back then they didnt have the good nutrition, hell even creatine.

Back then they didnt have the wide array of diffrent anabolic and androgenic compounds.

Something like trenbolone wasnt around back then, IGF-1, HGH, not even recovery protocols were around.


----------



## winger

Nine Pack said:


> The truth of the matter is though, that advances in nutrition & supplementation are responsible for the major advances in the last 20 years.


If anything the foods of 20 years ago were better then the foods now.

Nowdays we have way to many preservatives and additives, not to mention the lack of minerals from the leached top soils.

If the food today is so good then why is everybody getting fatter and fatter?

Now maybe the knowledge of food might be better but no way is the food of today better than the food of lets say 20 years ago.

Oh and please dont mention protein powders, that surely isn't the answer. :smoke:


----------



## Nine Pack

I was referring to clean food sources & quality supplementation that a bodybuilder would use. I agree that the proliferation of junk foods has become widespread. Protein powders & MRP's are merely a way of getting a decent meal down when we are at work, or whatever we are doing during a busy day, so yes, I do mean these as well. The quality of these products has improved immesurably in recent years, although there are still some companies selling wallpaper paste in fancy packaging.

The use of intensive farming methods & pesticide use is not that different from the seventies so the quality of clean foods is not really a factor.


----------



## winger

Nine Pack said:


> The use of intensive farming methods & pesticide use is not that different from the seventies so the quality of clean foods is not really a factor.


I still buy organic if I have the choice.


----------



## Nine Pack

winger said:


> I still buy organic if I have the choice.


Me too wherever possible. It gets mighty expensive when you are dieting & getting through a kilo of fresh broccoli every day!

Anyway, back on topic. It seems from the poll results that Dorian is most peoples favourite.


----------



## winger

Magic Torch said:


> Funny as this is a british forum....


I wrote the same thing and deleted it.


----------



## Magic Torch

winger said:


> I wrote the same thing and deleted it.


What I didn't write anything? :rolleye11


----------



## winger

Magic Torch said:


> Winger is the best!


I agree. :rolleye11


----------



## Nine Pack

winger said:


> But Ninepack is clearly right & won't be argued with :rolleye11


----------



## winger

Nine Pack said:


> I get all my info from winger.


This is true, but you know how I dont like being in the lime light mate!


----------



## Nine Pack

winger said:


> I'll be ok once I hit puberty, honest.


Shall we continue, or leave it at that? :tongue10:


----------



## winger

Nine Pack said:


> Shall we continue, or leave it at that? :tongue10:


No. Like I said, when I hit puberty I will be much better.

Say by the way. I heard I will start seeing hair around my Johnson, is that true?


----------



## Nine Pack

winger said:


> No. Like I said, when I hit puberty I will be much better.
> 
> Say by the way. I heard I will start seeing hair around my Johnson, is that true?


No mate, that hair is your johnson :tongue10:

somebody stop me.


----------



## winger

Well then I better be carefull when I do start to shave, if ever. :rolleye11


----------



## Nine Pack

Take care with those tweezers as well!

I think we may have veered a smidge off topic............


----------



## winger

A smidge?...........lol

It's ok, this thread was dead for almost 1.5 years. :smoke:


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> A smidge?...........lol
> 
> It's ok, this thread was dead for almost 1.5 years. :smoke:


Not any more:rolleye11


----------



## Nine Pack

Yes, it's been reincarnated in the form of a series of nob jokes.


----------



## winger

Nine Pack said:


> Yes, it's been reincarnated in the form of a series of nob jokes.


Why doesnt anybody spell knob with a "k" anymore ??

Cause the "k" is special.....lol.


----------



## winger

Ok, for those who didn't get it. Special K is a cereal.

But Dorian does look good...........lol.


----------



## Nytol

Dorian.


----------



## SARGE

arnold no comparison given the span in time to dorian he blows him away


----------



## fits

Arnold any day!!


----------



## oggy1992

coleman and his legs are huge


----------



## leveret

why does arnie have his stomach sucked in like that? and his legs are alot smaller than the others. Still wins for me though!


----------



## leeston

i think Dorian as I have seen him in Asda. Just shows, if you can get to his size from eating food from Asda then we all can!


----------



## AussieMarc

arnie was GOD in his day. and i still stand by that


----------



## Bulldozer

Liam said:


> why does arnie have his stomach sucked in like that? and his legs are alot smaller than the others. Still wins for me though!


Its called a stomach vaccume bud. A fast becoming lost art! Repleced by todays pregnant looking bb ers lol


----------



## westsider

At a competition earlier this year my training partner was the only one in his weight category (u-90kg) on the stage who could do the stomach vacume while posing. Unfortunately overusage of HGH results in the internal organs growing and causing the pregnant look.


----------



## hackskii

Bulldozer said:


> Its called a stomach vaccume bud. A fast becoming lost art! Repleced by todays pregnant looking bb ers lol


Oh common you mean this does not look killer?


----------



## Bulldozer

Holy sh*t, do you think they are photo shopped hacks?


----------



## Bulldozer

Zane, king of the stomach vaccume.










Haney the last Mr oylmpia that could do one


----------



## hackskii

Bulldozer said:


> Holy sh*t, do you think they are photo shopped hacks?


I dont think so


----------



## DaPs

How are they so big on the belly if their diet etc has so little alcohol, sugar etc. I don't get it :S


----------



## leveret

DaPs said:


> How are they so big on the belly if their diet etc has so little alcohol, sugar etc. I don't get it :S





westsider said:


> At a competition earlier this year my training partner was the only one in his weight category (u-90kg) on the stage who could do the stomach vacume while posing. *Unfortunately overusage of HGH results in the internal organs growing and causing the pregnant look*.


----------



## jjb1

roids and hgh give ya a belly like that and they use plenty of both,oh and they eat LOADS!

i voted dorian 1 hes english ;-) 2 hes not quite the freak of ronnie 3 his proportioning was awsome....ie arnies legs were bad sergio look great i should be swinging for him but i like big


----------



## Patch

Bulldozer said:


> Zane, king of the stomach vaccume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haney the last Mr oylmpia that could do one


haney = GOD


----------



## DaPs

So how do these guys get that really nice stomach vaccume whilst on steroids and/or hgh?


----------



## hackskii

DaPs said:


> So how do these guys get that really nice stomach vaccume whilst on steroids and/or hgh?


A stomach vaccume is where you try to pull your stomach to where it hits your back bone.

There are implications here that this can decrease stomach size.

I was told to do them before eating to aid in digestion.

Cookie knows more about this than I do and so does ChefX, but there is some eveidence to suggest this is so.


----------



## winger

I thought insulin gave the distended gut?


----------



## Stanco

Dorian yates best looking body?????

Bit of UK bias there! 

Never thought Dorian looked aesthetically pleasing at all, always had a big stomach like Ronnie.

I think Arnie there looks the best even though his legs werent as big as the rest, or even Sergio.


----------



## winger

They all look awesome. :beer1:


----------



## DaPs

Reading all of these symptoms of roids i wouldn't ever want to get into them.

I just wanna go natural. No baldness or preggy belly for me thanks.


----------



## westsider

Stanco said:


> Dorian yates best looking body?????
> 
> Bit of UK bias there!
> 
> Never thought Dorian looked aesthetically pleasing at all, always had a big stomach like Ronnie.
> 
> I think Arnie there looks the best even though his legs werent as big as the rest, or even Sergio.


Stan have to say seems like you have hit the nail on the head!


----------



## jjb1

Bulldozer said:


> Zane, king of the stomach vaccume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haney the last Mr oylmpia that could do one


wasnt zane mr natural????? yea right!


----------



## Delhi

This is an old but great thread.

Interesting that after all the voting has been done Ronnie is LAST.

What does that tell you??? Even bodybuilders do not like the H-U-G-E bloated look.

And we wonder why Joe Public does not like it either.


----------



## jjb1

no but dorians doing ok and he was massive!


----------



## SARGE

im suprised arnie is not winning he is the king


----------



## andr0lic

I have to take Sergio, because he combines the raw size and animal bulk of ronnie and dorian, and mixes them with the shape and v-taper of Arnold.. best of both worlds.

IMHO he also has the best genetics I have ever seen in the history of the sport.

Dorian - will always have love for him. A true blue-collar in-the-trenches bodybuilder.

Arnold - Wasnt as good as he thought but was able to make the world believe he was...still one of my idols due to his supreme confidence and positive mental attitude.

Ronnie - The biggest of the O's, but the worst shape IMO. I lost respect for him when he said Jay only beat him because they wanted to usher in a white champion to change the direction of the sport.


----------



## winger

andr0lic said:


> I have to take Sergio, because he combines the raw size and animal bulk of ronnie and dorian, and mixes them with the shape and v-taper of Arnold.. best of both worlds.
> 
> IMHO he also has the best genetics I have ever seen in the history of the sport.
> 
> Dorian - will always have love for him. A true blue-collar in-the-trenches bodybuilder.
> 
> Arnold - Wasnt as good as he thought but was able to make the world believe he was...still one of my idols due to his supreme confidence and positive mental attitude.
> 
> Ronnie - The biggest of the O's, but the worst shape IMO. I lost respect for him when he said Jay only beat him because they wanted to usher in a white champion to change the direction of the sport.


That was impressive mate. I agree with all of those.

I really have to take sides with you on Sergio.

I am an older chap and I remember seeing pics of Sergio and Arnold walking and Sergio was way, way, way thicker.

Nice post andr0lic!


----------



## andr0lic

Cheers mate. 

Always nice to see someone with a similar viewpoint.


----------



## winger

andr0lic said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Always nice to see someone with a similar viewpoint.


I agree. Check your rep points mate.


----------



## andr0lic

heh..hey does this sound familiar?

" if you're lucky enough, you may receive the same reputation in return "


----------



## Nine Pack

I'm a big fan of Dorian & think he raised the bar like no other Mr O *ever* did, but on balance, I agree with Winger. Lee Labrada had in my opinion, the perfect physique. Small joints, thick muscle bellies, near perfect symmetry and above all, the guy still looked really healthy and athletic despite his size.

I think this is the direction the sport ought to go if it wants to become less of a fringe sport. Sadly, magazine & supplement sales mean that freaky size will always prevail. There was recently a Pro Show in the U.S where they had a lighter weight catagory. I think this should be brought back accross the board in Pro shows so that the more classic physiques get a fair shot.


----------



## chem1436114520

aly agree with nine pack


----------



## chem1436114520

totally i mean lol:lift:


----------



## bigden

gota be schwarzy all the way IMO best looking physique then closely sergio the other 2 to me just look bulky and puffed up specially dorian but dont get me wrong i like ronnie good BBer funny as hell aswell got loads of his dvd's, now i think that the likes of shawn ray and francois benfatto had better physiques than them but thats not the question. i do admit tho arnies legs could av done with some work but i dont like the freaky massive legs look


----------



## astro_warp

Arnie is the best, best shape and structure.

Oh and he is funny:


----------



## winger

I loved the link mate. That was awesome. Did you see Arnold on stage groping their asses.......lol He had the one by the g-string and was hitting it from behind. My kinda guy. 

I must be Brazilian too, cause I love a good ass.


----------



## coco

coleman by a mile!

granted he has looked too bloaty at times, but at his best no other bb could touch him!(think it was 2000-2001??)

alo im not impressed by stomach vacum poses-they look just as bad as distended guts imo, should be flat/tight waist, neither distended or "sucked in"


----------



## dezikrate

dorian without doubt,i can understand how lots of people prefer the asthetically pleasing shapes of smaller b/builders but in reality the reason we love b/building is for the muscle,to see how far an athlete can push their bodies(within limits,death being the main one!!!) and dorian was the man that brought freaky mass muscle to the stage..god bless him


----------



## Nine Pack

dezikrate said:


> dorian without doubt,i can understand how lots of people prefer the asthetically pleasing shapes of smaller b/builders but in reality the reason we love b/building is for the muscle,to see how far an athlete can push their bodies(within limits,death being the main one!!!) and dorian was the man that brought freaky mass muscle to the stage..god bless him


We? I think it's a little presumtious to say *everyone* likes Bbing for the same reason.


----------



## dezikrate

We? I think it's a little presumtious to say *everyone* likes Bbing for the same reason.

hmmmm..whats another reason?


----------



## hackskii

dezikrate said:


> We? I think it's a little presumtious to say *everyone* likes Bbing for the same reason.
> 
> hmmmm..whats another reason?


Anti-aging?


----------



## winger

Bone density and osteoporosis.


----------



## Nine Pack

dezikrate said:


> We? I think it's a little presumtious to say *everyone* likes Bbing for the same reason.
> 
> hmmmm..whats another reason?


I mean that not everyone likes freaky mass, some prefer the more aesthetic look. I have massive respect for Dorian and as a BBer overall (by that I mean both physical *and* mental attributes, the latter in some ways even more impressive than the former) and will always think he is the king, but I think Lee Labrada had a more pleasing physique & that's what I aspire to in my own BBing.


----------



## rightyho

^^Labrada - now you're talking.  And Benfatto, Zane, even Paris and Gaspari with maybe a little Nubret thrown in and stirred around.


----------



## winger

Serge Nubret had the best abs. They sorta look offset, maybe to make room for such a small waist.


----------



## Nine Pack

winger said:


> Serge Nubret had the best abs. They sorta look offset, maybe to make room for such a small waist.


Nah, mine are better


----------



## winger

Nine Pack said:


> Nah, mine are better


I know they are mate.


----------



## astro_warp

winger said:


> I loved the link mate. That was awesome. Did you see Arnold on stage groping their asses.......lol He had the one by the g-string and was hitting it from behind. My kinda guy.
> 
> I must be Brazilian too, cause I love a good ass.


Yes mate made me laugh alot too. Its sort of like watching Alan Partridge on steroids

:beer1:


----------



## winger

astro_warp said:


> Yes mate made me laugh alot too. Its sort of like watching Alan Partridge on steroids
> 
> :beer1:


I had to look him up, but that was funny.


----------



## Paulsy

gotta stick with arnie!


----------



## astro_warp

winger said:


> I had to look him up, but that was funny.


hehe just came to me while I was watching Arnie "teach" the girl to "eat" a "carrot"  towards the end of the video heehe


----------



## Febry

Ronnie...just not in the past 2 years!


----------



## eazzywaz

Sergio Oliva gets my vote roughly the same as arnie up stares but has better legs.


----------



## robbyreflex

Sergio gets my vote as well, even though Arnie is my all time favourite


----------



## tommy28

dorian - proper f*ckin monster. the baddest bad man in baddsville!


----------



## winger

tommy28 said:


> dorian - proper f*ckin monster. the baddest bad man in baddsville!


Don't sugar coat it mate, just be more to the point will ya....lol


----------



## Ollie B

Arnie for me. Im not a fan of huge bodybuilders. They all look super human. I admire there dedication and effort they put in to look like that though.


----------



## 6083

so maybe 100 years in the future bodybuilders will be unable to move due to mass and be drip fed protein and drugs, while using electrical impules to develop their muscles...

at a show they will have a camera looking down from the roof and wheel all the bodybuilders on in beds and line them up next to each other?


----------



## Tall

GTT said:


> so maybe 100 years in the future *bodybuilders will be unable to move* due to mass and be drip fed protein and drugs, while using electrical impules to develop their muscles...
> 
> at a show they will have a camera looking down from the roof and wheel all the bodybuilders on in beds and line them up next to each other?


Or indeed wipe their own backside...

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/drobson329.htm

Scroll down to Greg Kovacs.


----------



## 6083

Really interesting stuff, never really thought about bum wiping but i can imagine its a problem....lol

Interesting gossip on there!


----------



## Tall

GTT said:


> Really interesting stuff, never really thought about bum wiping but i can imagine its a problem....lol
> 
> Interesting gossip on there!


Guess he doesn't wipe from the front huh?


----------



## 6083

TH&S said:


> Guess he doesn't wipe from the front huh?


neither do i!


----------



## Tall

GTT said:


> neither do i!


I bet you don't tell that to the supply cupboard girl though do you...?


----------



## 6083

TH&S said:


> I bet you don't tell that to the supply cupboard girl though do you...?


off topic..

no especially when she was sucking me off after work just before i went to the gym...


----------



## Tall

GTT said:


> off topic..
> 
> no especially when she was sucking me off after work just before i went to the gym...


Filth! But is she hot, thats the question


----------



## 6083

TH&S said:


> Filth! But is she hot, thats the question


fukinaye


----------



## Tall

GTT said:


> fukinaye


I think you need your own section in male animal


----------



## donggle

Dorian led the mass monsters imo. I prefer the symmetrical look. Therefore my list:

1) Arny

2) Oliva

3) Yates

4) Coleman


----------



## Hodge

DORIAN


----------



## dmcc

TH&S said:


> Or indeed wipe their own backside...
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/drobson329.htm
> 
> Scroll down to Greg Kovacs.


That is horrendous. I feel a Channel 5 documentary coming on, When Bodybuilders Go Bad or something.


----------



## Mars

Its got to be ARNIE, just look at those posing briefs, bridget jones would be proud.


----------



## winger

Damn, you guys hijacked the thread and it got better...lol


----------



## 6083

They say dont leave babies with dogs, well i wouldnt leave a baby with these 2 if they are hungry


----------



## kyrocera

This guy looks the best...

Good ol' Greg Valentino










LOL


----------



## hackskii

Look Ma, water balloon's


----------



## Mars

That guy should go easy, is that really 50k on that bar, wow, no wonder he's got such big..............................


----------



## Magic Torch

Duh MonsterDan looks the best! 34" Quads! Nuff said...


----------



## ymir

Ronnie 98-99, Arnold 75? was it? and dorian 93, their best looks and i cant really decide who looks best here, Dorian is like a behemot with incredible flex in the muscles, Ronnie got balance and very round and nice muscles with good mass, Arnold looks the most "estetic" with narrow waist great pecs and arms.

Arnold has most flaws too, but it is different eras.


----------



## winger

If Arnold only had bigger legs.


----------



## Frog

It's hard to compare accross the era's but i am one of those that think there is a point where size is too much.

Going by just those four pictures, I think Olivera and Arnie look the best. As for comparing between the two it would probably, again just on those two pictures it would be Olivera.

Frog


----------



## nittythekid

i hope you guys dont think im a racist but ronnie coleman in that picture looks like a god damn gorrilla


----------



## winger

nittythekid said:


> i hope you guys dont think im a racist but ronnie coleman in that picture looks like a god damn gorrilla


Gorillas could only wish they look that good.


----------



## volatileacid

winger said:


> Sergio Oliva, Dorian Yates, Arnold Schwartzenegger, and Ronnie Coleman.


If we were voting on charisma, it would have to be Arnold hands down! and I'm guessing it was part of his allure (as well as his physique obviously) that got him to the top on multiple occasions....


----------



## paulo

personally i like the look of bill pearl, sorry dont have pics to post but google and see-absolutely impressive physique-my dad seen him doing seminar in 60s


----------



## Nytol

paulo said:


> personally i like the look of bill pearl, sorry dont have pics to post but google and see-absolutely impressive physique-my dad seen him doing seminar in 60s


Awesome physique!

Love his triceps.


----------



## Razz360

Coleman Gets my Vote, followed by Arnie, Arnie is an Icon, and although some of the others where saying he isnt as big or defined as the others, Bodybuilding was different when Arnie was in his prime wasn`t it?


----------



## Captain Hero

Physique wise I would prob say Yates, dont like Colemans bloated look, However Arnie for me is a hero of mine


----------



## miles2345

in my opinion coleman in 2003 looked amazing, however towards the end of the career too much focus is put on size rather than aesthetics, which is why i am a real admirer of wolf and especially victor martinez. I do not see how the judges placed these two so incorrectly at the olympia!!! anyone share my opinion or am i making a lone stand???


----------



## Azz

I've gone for Arnie


----------



## darkiwi

personly i like the old school look not realy the mass freaks you see today but hay thats bb every ones got diffrent thorts and views hate the GH bellys these days look like sh*t .


----------



## stow

Look through bodybuilding through the ages and you can see the chemical evolution! Gear, then growth, then other peptides and insulin.

Roll on manipulation of the myostatin gene, then we'll see freaky!!

mg:


----------



## am1ev1l

fits said:


> I like Arnold and then Oliver!
> 
> It may be what BB is all about now but i think Arnolds body is fa better looking and in proportion!!! Yates legs look ridiculous imo.
> 
> Saying that you HAVE to admire the effort it must have taken to get to that stage,but I think BB is more than about being as big as you can get! Just my opinion though!


I agree. Arnold is the most aesthetically pleasing followed by Oliver.


----------



## BlitzAcez

I don't know much about bodybuilding but personally I think that arnold looks miles better than most of today's bodybuilder's.

He looks more in proportion.

His body is the perfect male physique imo in this video:






Coleman is to big 

I think it's what your used to that makes a difference, i'm sure if I started watching BB comp's and got used to the weird size and shape of the current bb i'd probably get accustom to it.


----------



## winger

stow said:


> Roll on manipulation of the myostatin gene, then we'll see freaky!!
> 
> mg:


I agree.


----------



## shaylor

arnie all the way he is a god, the others are freaks.


----------



## evad

toughie this, and the people saying that the others were mass monsters are not very well informed

sergio and arnold competed at roughly the same time, arnie whupped sergio (all be it with mind games) in total rebuild

for me its between arnie and dorian, i personally do not like ronnies size

i am assuming that part of the post is to se which physique i personally would prefer which sees me go for dorian even though arnie is my hero


----------



## BobBB

Has to be Yates. But some big guys on the way up; still like Warren and PJ Braun here. Check em out.


----------



## winger

PJ Braun, from his my space web page.










Branch Warren from his my space page.


----------



## leeston

is that really branch warren?

It looks more like wayne rooney!


----------



## yeomans_12

leeston said:


> is that really branch warren?
> 
> It looks more like wayne rooney!


pmsl as any1 got photo shop to put an england shirt on him


----------



## dmcc

Branch sans goatee. And winger, are you sure that's from PJ's MySpace page? You know, he does a *lot *of muscle worship work.......................................


----------



## winger

dmcc said:


> Branch sans goatee. And winger, are you sure that's from PJ's MySpace page? You know, he does a *lot *of muscle worship work.......................................


How dare you question me.....lol.

Look, you guys need to focus more on porn and less on guys builds.


----------



## sham

i hate the way nowdays bb guts go past their chests and have to practice holding it in


----------



## a15x2

has to big ronnie for me


----------



## Girl4

Think they all look mingin :no:


----------



## TOBE

Dorian, ALL DAY.


----------



## fozyspilgrims

Arnold for me, i think he has a great looking shape and size, i think that there is a stage where too much mass isn't good on the eye.


----------



## chrisni1986

arnold ftw everytime!! looks alot more natural compared to coleman etc (even though none of them are natural)


----------



## Kezz

yes if i had to look like one of them it would be Arnie


----------



## Lift

BSF James said:


> I think if Arnold was a pro bodybuilder today instead of the 70s he would still be Mr O. He would do whatever necessary to get there. In the 70s the physique he had was enough to dominate bodybuilding. If the competition had been higher he would have just pushed himself that much further and used more drugs. Arnolds mindset made him #1 in bodybuilding, just as he's achieved every other thing he set his mind to.
> 
> Arnold gets my vote - better than sergio (who was great though), and I dont like the physiques of Ronnie and Dorian. I dont think Arnold looks out of his league next to Ronnie and Dorian, and given that they have an extra 20 years or so of advances in bodybuilding, drugs etc.. I'd say thats pretty damn good. Whilst out of the four Ronnie would 'win' a pro contest, the question is 'who looks best' so I have to say Arnold does.


I agree. My thoughts exactly


----------



## Inggasson

It's all about Arnold v Dorian for me. I voted Arnold because I think his proportions looks attainable, wheras Dorian is just a monster. LOL


----------



## guinness

its has to be between Dorian and Arnold. Coleman looks completely out of proportion with ridiculous legs and a bloated waist. Isn't BB supposed to be about "mass with class"?

For that reason Arnold scores well, his physique is classy and he has enough size (just about) to hold this company. Dorian's size and shape is excellent.


----------



## Jonferimonic

If you're judging this purely on size then yeah Arnold would come last, but if you're judging this on who looks the best then arnold wins every time as hes got the whole package.

Yates fell out the top of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down.


----------



## anabolic ant

i think that you should of stuck lee haney there instead of sergio....then you would of had all the greatest champions ever on there!!!!

but you could only judge dorian and ronnie together because they of the era of new freakier type body shape,either genetics or drugs have moulded more ripped,freakish mass and new chemical drug formulations have to be taken into accout,better supplementations and of course totally different era's....90's onwards....i think the look/aesthetics of physiques totally looked different to say lee and arnie's day of physique's....

but if i was honest....i always liked dorian....what a total package...head to toe....mass,freaky,ripped,overall....brilliance,but then it would be a really really hard contest to judge between dorian and ronnie....i guess dorian would have it on back n calves...ronnie would have it on X shape,quad separation(difficult to judge),biceps....i'll go for dorian!!!!

sorry for poohing about!!!


----------



## anabolic ant

1 thing i noticed is that all those champs had lats that surpassed all of the other competitors of their era....esp....arnie,dorian and big ron


----------



## Ironhorse

I tell you this, i would rather look like arnold or sergio than ronnie or yates.


----------



## hackskii

Ironhorse said:


> I tell you this, i would rather look like arnold or sergio than ronnie or yates.


I agree, me too.


----------



## Kezz

and me


----------



## sofresh

dorian looks the best


----------



## MXMAD

Dorian Yates

He looks a beast


----------



## Jux

Coleman's legs came from a ****ing horse.


----------



## ba baracuss

Oliva looks the best to me aesthetically speaking.

Dorian looks the freakiest with his head to body proportions, and Arnie is probably the most iconic bodybuilder physique to many, certainly to the average Joe.

I think Coleman looks crap with his GH gut.


----------



## Train hard

out of these pic's Dorian is the winner, but i have a Arnie book with some awesome pic's in which i will post up when i get round to it, then we will what people think then.


----------



## Flynnie_Guns

i love that big lat spread pic of dorian yates that guinnes has as his pic, has any one else noticed that anabolic ant has also got that massive sweep in the back to


----------



## Flynnie_Guns

met dorian in leeds last year such a cool guy well down to earth i tryed telling him he was the best bodybuilder that ever lived and he said no im just a man like you.


----------



## dmcc

Another reason to like DY: Modest to a fault.


----------



## Flynnie_Guns

yeah to right he could have just said hi and let me get a pic with him but he talked to me for about half hour, cool guy


----------



## anabolic ant

dmcc said:


> Another reason to like DY: Modest to a fault.


and he's still a big fcuker...got to be yates and coleman!!!!

i dont think anyone could actually match yates's ripped from head to toe freakyness and shredded condition..not another back on the planet like his....every bodypart was separated and ripped...no-one in my eyes has matched him...and he wasnt always in the public eye...or try for attention...he turned up at the comps,unseen...won and then fcuked off again into the shadows!!!!

very very honest but humble geezer...hasnt got too much to say but when he does say something,listen up!!!!

but the master of chit chat was arnie!!!!

"i'm coming at home,i'm coming in the gym,i'm coming on stage,its terrific"

some of his sayings and pices are unparalled...but he was of a different era...i reckon if arnie was a present day bodybuilder with the available supplements and AAS's etc etc etc...he'd be a sicko!!!!

but as it is...dorian...then a split hair second ronnie....bloody hard to separate the 2!!!

sorry dorian top!!!!!!


----------



## offo

Me¬ i do no denial


----------



## Guest

In that photo I recon Dorian wins hands down.


----------



## Scrappy

I voted arnold, simply because i think his body was very well balanced, although size wise times have moved on, its gotta be between ronnie and dorian for size, both imence but ronnies condition not as good as doirans, and his waist to hip ratio poor.

Ronnies arms

Dorians back

Arnies chest

Dorians shoulders

dorians legs,

Perfection


----------



## Rob070886

dorian for me!


----------



## Fantom

Ronnie of course!!! he he


----------



## SOUTHMAN

im going for arnie, he has a better waistline imo lessmass sure but more of a classic look which i preffer


----------



## Dezmyster

Dorian wins for me very close for Ronnie.


----------



## GHS

Arnie inspired me to get into bodybuilding, however i prefer the mass monsters of today. I think Dorian was an amazing bodybuilder and was miles ahead of his time but Ronnie was and still is something else. He truly is the king, 8 sandows, you can't argue with that. Coleman all the way.................YEAH BUDDDY!

GHS


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Seeeeeeeerrrrrgiooooooooo :thumb:


----------



## BIG-UNC

nice pic

but dorian for me fooking fantastic bod


----------



## Jux

None, Serge Nubret


----------



## Testoholic

if arnolds legs wernt so bad then id go for him. strangley i voted for sergio?


----------



## nobody

Arnold... i cant stand seeing them posing trunks anymore


----------



## Goose

Arnold definately.. And I wouldn't say his legs were poor at all?


----------



## Harry Sacks

From that picture i'd say Dorian looks the best


----------



## Guest

Out of those it would be Ronnie for me


----------



## Dsahna

I went for arnie ,because i think he looked the best.

Maybe not the biggest or leanest compared to nowadays.

Just imagine arnold armed with todays knowledge(if only)


----------



## Dezw

Big Arnie for me.


----------



## papaguy51

Arnie's midriff appears to have caved in! :blink:


----------



## essexboy

BSF James said:


> Whilst all athletes are focused (or at least should be) I believe Arnold is in a league of his own. Look at his background - a poor Austrian farmboy who set himself completely unrealistic (ridiculous even) goals of being Mr Universe, a real estate tycoon, an american citizen, the #1 movie star in the world and a politician and systematically has achieved each one crushing all in his way despite having so many things against him that would make it all appear impossible. There are very, very few people in the world with that kind of motivation. I've read about half a dozen Arnold biographies and he was as determined and blindly motivated a person as there has ever been. He once said he would eat tons and tons of s.h.i.t if it meant that he could be Mr Universe - and I dont doubt that he would have done so.
> 
> The 1980 Mr O was very contentious and Arnold was far from his best. Dont forget he only chose to compete 8 weeks out from the contest. If you read the circumstances he'd not long finished a film where the director had required him to trim down to 220lbs - so it was a massive feat to get into the shape he did. I dont think it was unreasonable for him to win though - I think overall he pipped it but if he hadnt won I wouldnt say it was unfair. I think Ronnie's had far worse years (comparatively) and still won. The guys who kicked up the biggest fuss about it though - Mentzer and Zane - I didnt even think were close to Arnolds level (not suprising in Zane's case as he'd been seriously injured a few month earlier).
> 
> People will probably look back at Ronnie in 20 years time and think he's small compared to the champions of that time. Doesnt necessarily mean that born 20 years later Ronnie wouldnt still be #1. The boundaries are always being pushed that bit further all the time.


its well documented that the 80 Olympia was a farce.check the numbers.Arnold 6ft2 220lbs, and fat . Mentzer 5ft8 220lbs. super lean.check the video Arnolds legs were puny.


----------



## Houston

arnie wasnt a poor farmboy? his dad was a cop so doubt they were skint.


----------



## vandangos

papaguy51 said:


> Arnie's midriff appears to have caved in! :blink:


thats cause hes sucking his stomach in, easy to do when you have a low bf%. Dont see it these days due to the amount of gh they are on which gives the extended "belly look" (someone correct me if im wrong).

dorian for me tho


----------



## vandangos

essexboy said:


> its well documented that the 80 Olympia was a farce.check the numbers.Arnold 6ft2 220lbs, and fat . Mentzer 5ft8 220lbs. super lean.check the video Arnolds legs were puny.


mike deffo got done over there a clear winner, doesnt take a rocket scientist to workout that if someones 6inches smaller and the same weight (with awsome conditioning) they are clerly carrying alot more muscle mass.


----------



## dave13

Arnie because his proportions seem the best outta the others to me. not too fond of ronnie i think hes well out of proportion (awaits slaiting), too big.


----------



## testosterone1

Arnie has the ultimate bodybuilders body


----------



## Cheese

Arnie cos he battered Preditor!

It was alway going to be Arnie for me, he is the centre of my desktop wall paper, with Ronnie, Jay, Dorian...etc surrounding him. Ronnie and co ie the mass monsters are F**kin impressive but i wouldn't want to look like them, give me arnies physique any day.

"When I isolate the bicep it feels like the room is filling with blood"


----------



## big_jim_87

1 big ron! beast! 2 Yates beast! 2 of the very best mass monsters


----------



## big_jim_87

so you want small legs? Arni is a legend but far from best


----------



## Houston

Cheese said:


> Arnie cos he battered Preditor!
> 
> It was alway going to be Arnie for me, he is the centre of my desktop wall paper, with Ronnie, Jay, Dorian...etc surrounding him. Ronnie and co ie the mass monsters are F**kin impressive but i wouldn't want to look like them, give me arnies physique any day.
> 
> "When I isolate the bicep it feels like the room is filling with blood"


danny glover battered predator too, not really summit to be proud of, lol


----------



## supercell

Where is Lee Haney in all of this?

Ronnie is all over them like a cheap suit. His mass wins, symetry wins, condition wins. As good as Dorian was, Ron was the best O that has ever lived with Lee Haney a close second, Doz third and sorry, Arnie 4th.

The first ever Flex I bought had Lee Haney on the front and I thought that a human could never look like that, little did I know back then.

Ron

Doz

Arnie

Sergio

J


----------



## jonesy1234cas

arnold made bodybuilding what it is today hes a ikon  , dorian also looks awsome!!!!!


----------



## Eklektik

for me.... Arnie.... good classic physique imo


----------



## anabolic ant

supercell said:


> Where is Lee Haney in all of this?
> 
> Ronnie is all over them like a cheap suit. His mass wins, symetry wins, condition wins. As good as Dorian was, Ron was the best O that has ever lived with Lee Haney a close second, Doz third and sorry, Arnie 4th.
> 
> The first ever Flex I bought had Lee Haney on the front and I thought that a human could never look like that, little did I know back then.
> 
> Ron
> 
> Doz
> 
> Arnie
> 
> Sergio
> 
> J


X2 this

ronnie and dorian all day long i'm afraid...i always have liked the thicker freakier mass look...nothing away from arnie and sergio,great champs in their day....and yes///where is the man himself...mr.haney....him and dorian when stood on stage together were quite similar...although later dorian added and just freaked out,lully!!!!


----------



## rodrigo

dorian and arnie is close but yates is much harder lookin better legs


----------



## SALKev

there's something about Sergio in that picture...my vote's with him!

second would be Ronnie - HUGE legs

third most probably Mr. Yates

fourth Arnie - that pic doesnt do him justice at all


----------



## acelikethunder

arnie was only about 28 when he retired from body building so stiil many years left to grow .im sure with his genetics and mind he could have been bigger if he needed too.i much prefer the old classicil bodybuilder shape and not the mass monsters.bodybuilding will only change when the judges do.


----------



## HGH

Dorian and his thickness for me


----------



## jonesy1234cas

the great arnie and dorian for me,what i would give to have arnies physique,that man is my icon


----------



## NickR24

My vote has to go for Dorian.


----------



## merve500

my vote goes for arnie its just a look i prefer dorian was better,but if i could look like any of them it would be arnie


----------



## d4ead

to me it depends if you talking who looks the nicest to look at or who looks the best body builder. Its not one and the same to me. aestheticly i dont think any of them beat arnold with sergio a close second. in that pic id put coleman 3rd and yates last. I prefer the look of the slimmer legs finding the large ones ugly, and yates body to my eyes just looks revoltingly deformed.

Arnold Schwartzenegger,

Sergio Oliva,

Ronnie Coleman.

Dorian Yates,


----------



## D_MMA

Arnold always has and always will be my favourite bodybuilder.


----------



## rodrigo

big arnie is god he wouldnt have had what the others had at there disposal ? would he


----------



## Guest

Dorian.

I don't think Arnie is all that if im brutally honest...

There were people around in his day who were just as good, if not better, and they dont recieve the praise they should.


----------



## d4ead

dan05 said:


> Dorian.
> 
> I don't think Arnie is all that if im brutally honest...
> 
> There were people around in his day who were just as good, if not better, and they dont recieve the praise they should.


but you like dorian that basically looks the complete opposite of arnie.


----------



## Guest

But Arnie is the reason for all these chest & bicep boys lol


----------



## Propper Joss

Sergio, then Dorian, then Arnie, then Ron.

I think Sergio and Dorian had good balance to there physiques, even though they were so different.


----------



## Jux

Why isn't Lee Haney on there?


----------



## jamie seagia

weres jay cutler


----------



## anabolic ant

where's rod,jane and freddy ffs


----------



## Guest

dan05 said:


> Dorian.
> 
> I don't think Arnie is all that if im brutally honest...
> 
> There were people around in his day who were just as good, if not better, and they dont recieve the praise they should.


At last, someone has had the balls to say it!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Bucknut

Sergio all the way.!!


----------



## bkoz

I recon serg,arni.That shot of dorian did'nt do him justice he looked off season and every one else was more conditioned....Put all four up in condition then thats a proper comparason....jmo


----------



## mck

was just thinking the same put some decent pictures up of each one at there best. ronnie colemans my choice. but not by them pictures


----------



## HTID

arnie for me folks, if he was in this era, he,d be head and shoulders genetic wise and freaky lookin THE GREATEST bodybuilder that ever lived, i,ve had the pleasure to meet both him and Sergio but to be honest sergio was always too smooth for my liking.


----------

